# HEMA



## naw38 (Feb 3, 2014)

Anybody else here into HEMA(Historical European Martial Arts)? 

You should get into it, I'm studying Fiore's Italian system, and it's a pretty exciting mix of wrestling, fighting with daggers and of course, long sword! Should be getting my Regenyei longsword this week, woop de woop!


----------

